# Thinking of having a baby?



## pinkangelguinevere (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi GalsMy partner and I will eventually be having children but I wondered what everyone else's experience is with this?I have been told that Pregnancy can cure alot of the symptoms but im worried that everthing will just get worse...ThanksGwin


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Unfortunately, I don't think there's anyway to know until you go through it. Some women expierence worse symptoms during pregancy others said that they actually felt better. Either way don't let it deter you from having babies if you really want them. I had some issues during my pregancies but I survived, and I wouldn't trade them for the world or for three years of no ibs. Take care.


----------



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

kazzy3 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think there's anyway to know until you go through it. Some women expierence worse symptoms during pregancy others said that they actually felt better. Either way don't let it deter you from having babies if you really want them. I had some issues during my pregancies but I survived, and I wouldn't trade them for the world or for three years of no ibs. Take care.


I'm not really sure how long I've had IBS, because it's been noticable to me this year, but I have had problems here and there in the past, just never thought of it as IBS. Anyway, I had two kids before I noticed any problems. With my daughter (2nd child), I had morning sickness slightly. I also think I may have had some IBS too. The good thing is, that you can just tell people that "you don't feel good" and they think it's morning sickness or something. At least for people that don't need to know about your IBS. As for me, my cramps with periods pretty much went away. I still have a little pain, but for the most part bareable with only a couple tylenol and occasionally not needing anything. I'm still wanting to have another baby, but am still deciding. Now that I know I have IBS, I'm a little concerned about whether it will get worse or not. But that is something I don't need to have decided for a bit longer. So I'm just trying to learn what I can for now.


----------



## jasmineluv01 (Jul 14, 2007)

I had absolutely no symptoms when I was prego. It was great. It seemed to "cure" it for awhile. Good luck on ttc.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

pinkangelguinevere said:


> Hi GalsMy partner and I will eventually be having children but I wondered what everyone else's experience is with this?I have been told that Pregnancy can cure alot of the symptoms but im worried that everthing will just get worse...ThanksGwin


I am generally IBS-diarrhea dominant, but it's under control as long as I stay away from my trigger foods. When I was pregnant with my first child I had a little constipation, but nothing too bad. My current pregnancy is alternating C and D, but nothing unmanagable. (Six and a half weeks to go!)


----------



## 22917 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi i am pregnant and going to the doctors about it for the first time this week.I was just wondering if you know if its still safe to take immodiums when pregnant?


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hang on i have a leaflet in my bag - .......it says if you are pregnant you should consult your doctor and they will decide if you are safe to take immodium - but i would google it and see what other people sayedit - hereDiarrhoeaIf you suffer a tummy upset in pregnancy it's best to let it run its course if you can, although it's a good idea to have a check-up with your GP. Treatments like Imodium aren't recommended in pregnancy, but you can take rehydration salts and isotonic drinks to replace lost minerals and your GP can prescribe these. Remember that prescriptions are free while you are pregnant! thats a quote off a website - it is basically because not enough is known and it could cause cardiovascular problems especially in the first trimester (thats off another website)


----------



## Zoee (Jun 28, 2007)

I too am curious about getting pregnant, I was diagnosed with diverticulosis and I honestly have no idea if things might get worse for me or not.


----------

